
Quality is too important to be left to QA engineers - tal_berzniz
https://medium.com/@ketacode/quality-is-too-important-to-be-left-to-qa-engineers-188a6a978983#.ot87wpw38
======
carc
There will never be a way to test everything in an automated fashion. For
those you can either have your expensive software engineers to painstakingly
run very scenario regarding a change, or have a less expensive QA person do
this. I guess it's management's call, but for large, complex systems it can
take days to go through the scenarios for some some bug fixes - and those are
days not spent fixing other bugs or adding features.

That being said, I definitely think software engineers should be writing the
unit tests and automating as much as they can - it's just that you can't
automate everything.

